# 2012 UPC and cleanouts



## memyselfandI (Jun 7, 2019)

So I have a plumber arguing with me that a cleanout is not required at the end of a drain line, only at changes of direction more than 135 degrees.    I feel this is pretty obvious based on my reading of the code (that a cleanout is required at the end of each line and also at every 100' or fraction thereof after), but he's adamant.   Am I misreading something?  This is not a special case o being less than 5' or anything.


----------



## mark handler (Jun 8, 2019)

*2012 UPC*

*Cleanouts *

Each horizontal drainage pipe provided with a cleanout at its upper terminal and each run of piping which is more than 100’ in total developed length, provided with a cleanout for each 100’, or fraction thereof, in length of such piping.  *See exceptions. * (UPC 707.4) 
Cleanouts not required at horizontal runs <5’ except sinks.  (UPC 707.4, ex.1)
Cleanouts may be omitted on any horizontal drainage pipe installed on a slope of 72º or less from the vertical angle.  (UPC 707.4, ex. 2)
Cleanouts not required above the floor level of the lowest floor of building. (except building drain and its branches) (UPC 707.4, ex.#3)
An approved (2) way cleanout fitting, installed inside the building wall near the connection between the building drain and building sewer or installed outside of a building at the lower end of a building drain and extended to grade, may be substituted for an upper terminal cleanout.  (UPC 707.4, ex.4)
Required at each aggregate horizontal change of direction exceeding 135 degrees.  (UPC 707.4)
Each cleanout installed so that it opens to allow cleaning in the direction of flow of the soil or waste or at right angles thereto and, except in the case of wye branch and end-of-line cleanouts, installed vertically above the flow line of the pipe.  (UPC 707.5) 
Underfloor cleanout not more than 20’ from access door with an unobstructed 30” wide x 18” high pathway. (UPC 707.9) 
Cleanouts are accessible.  12” clearance required at lines less than or equal to 2”, 18” clearance at lines greater than 2”.  (UPC 707.9)
Extend above floor or outdoors if access limited.  (UPC 707.9)


----------



## ICE (Jun 8, 2019)

Maybe it's the way I say it but plumbers seldom argue about the need for cleanouts.


----------



## ADAguy (Jun 14, 2019)

"plumber"? is he licensed? Is this a "fixed price" contract issue?


----------

